# SM is Amazing & Teddy's legacy



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Charles and I have read all your posts, and yes Sue, I did see yours.:innocent: It is hard to know where to begin, but I'll do my best. All of you know the pain of losing a precious fur baby. Over the years we have been through a lot together. Never in my life have I experienced such love, selflessness, and compassion from so many when we lost our sweet Teddy. Charles and I are so grateful for all you have done. You have gone way beyond what anyone could or would do. Thank you so much for your condolences. They help a lot because you all understand. I was wrongly arrogant in thinking that I was the perfect pet parent because I never "lost" one..I thought only bad pet parents did that. I know now this is not true. What happened with Teddy was an unfortunate accident that can happen to anyone. Because of you and your overwhelming generosity, we were able to pay ALL of the bills associated with Teddy's search and rescue. Because of you, we were able to donate $750 to AMAR in Teddy's memory. We were not able to save Teddy, but hopefully, these funds will help save several Maltese and put them in loving homes where they will bring joy to someone else..We all did the very best we could..we did not get Teddy back the way we wanted, but because of your efforts, we did get him back. This does give us closure which is a blessing from the Lord. I have a lock of his hair and Good Shepherd is taking care of him now..His ashes will come back to us in a beautiful urn with his name engraved on it. One last thing..we never think one of our babies will run out the front door and then take off. I would encourage everyone that has not already done so, to keep some kind of gate or barrier between your babies and the door. Charles and I will never forget what you have done for us and Teddy..you all are amazing and we love you!:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm just so sorry April and have been so deeply saddened by all of this. We are all feeling your pain and are grieving with you. :grouphug::smcry:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

April, 

Just know that we all grieve along side of you. Teddy touched so many people out there. I am still getting messages asking how you are doing, how they are heartbroken. It's kind of amazing how so many strangers all came together!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Charles and I have read all your posts, and yes Sue, I did see yours.:innocent: It is hard to know where to begin, but I'll do my best. All of you know the pain of losing a precious fur baby. Over the years we have been through a lot together. Never in my life have I experienced such love, selflessness, and compassion from so many when we lost our sweet Teddy. Charles and I are so grateful for all you have done. You have gone way beyond what anyone could or would do. Thank you so much for your condolences. They help a lot because you all understand. I was wrongly arrogant in thinking that I was the perfect pet parent because I never "lost" one..I thought only bad pet parents did that. I know now this is not true. What happened with Teddy was an unfortunate accident that can happen to anyone. Because of you and your overwhelming generosity, we were able to pay ALL of the bills associated with Teddy's search and rescue. Because of you, we were able to donate $750 to AMAR in Teddy's memory. We were not able to save Teddy, but hopefully, these funds will help save several Maltese and put them in loving homes where they will bring joy to someone else..We all did the very best we could..we did not get Teddy back the way we wanted, but because of your efforts, we did get him back. This does give us closure which is a blessing from the Lord. I have a lock of his hair and Good Shepherd is taking care of him now..His ashes will come back to us in a beautiful urn with his name engraved on it. One last thing..we never think one of our babies will run out the front door and then take off. I would encourage everyone that has not already done so, to keep some kind of gate or barrier between your babies and the door. Charles and I will never forget what you have done for us and Teddy..you all are amazing and we love you!:wub:


April, thank you for reaching out to your Spoiled Maltese family this morning. Teddy, you, and Charles, continue to be in our thoughts and prayers. We still grieve and are heartbroken ... along with you and Charles. 

As I read what you wrote this morning ... once again, I could not hold back the tears. Although we couldn't bring Teddy back home to you in the way we had all wished ... I am grateful to know that you do have closure, and that you did get precious Teddy back, and have a lock of his hair. 

In my prayers for you and Charles ... I always pray that you will feel Teddy's loving and angelic spirit surround you with comfort, peace, and love. 

May our love for you and Teddy also help to bring you peace and comfort. :heart:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I have added Teddy to my grieving list. Yes I wish it was not getting longer. Knowing helps some but time and faith are the real cure for both of us. Hugs


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

What a beautiful and gracious post. I've had you in my thoughts and hope you are doing ok, well, the best you can. I'm so grateful that you had the closure, it really does make a world of difference. My heart has been hurting for you so much over the past week... thank goodness Teddy will be resting with you. I also made sure to get a lock of Lisa's hair... it really does help.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

April, Teddy was a light and the rescue will take care of other fur babies in his memory. I know we are all grieving with you, knowing there but for the grace of god. I will continue to pray for you are Charles to heal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, thank you for checking in---I know you are still just beginning to taste the bitter cup of grief. We all needed to hear how you are doing, and don't presume to understand how hard all of this for you & Charles. While many of us know grief on a first name basis, it is still never the same as someone else's pain. So, to know that you are able even to write about what happened is encouraging. I know grief is not linear & you will revisit often a place you thought you had overcome. Sometimes it also comes at the most unexpected moments---so take your time & let us know how you are doing. We want to be here with you as you process even as we were in the "not knowing" phase. It helps us to be with you. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for coming here and reaching out to us in this difficult time, April! My thoughts and heart are with you and your husband since days. 

Please accept my condolences. My heart hurts so much for you and what you all have been through. 

At least Teddy was found and this is an immense help for you to find a closure and peace hopefully one day even though we all wished and prayed so hard for another ending. 

Sending much love and strength to you and your husband, we all are in deep grief with you. :crying:

Hugs :hugging:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My deepest condolences to you and Charles. Losing one of our babies is so painful, and I too know how this community is so supportive and giving. Thank you for reminding us that this is something that can happen to even the best pet parent. It has always been a fear of mine. I am extremely cautious with doors and fencing etc. The are so tiny they can squeeze through very small areas. 

Again, sending deepest sympathy. RIP sweet boy Teddy.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you had to go through. Teddy will always remain in my heart.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

April and Michael I am so deeply sorry for your loss of your precious Teddy. I can only imagine what ou must be going through.Hopefully his memories will bring you some comfort.:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

April it is good to see you come here and post, I am heartbroken for you and Charles and share your sorrow. Yes it could happen to any of us. I'm so relieved that he was found and that having your friends understand brings you comfort.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to hear from you. My heart is still broken for you....I was so hoping for another outcome. My thoughts will be with you for some time to come....


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

April, I continue to keep you and Charles in my prayers. Thank you for the reminder about a gate. I'm sure many dogs will be helped by this tip. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

As everyone has alr day said, we are all heartbroken for you and grieving with you. My prayers are with you and Charles.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

April, I am so sorry for your loss. I know that there is nothing that I can say that will take the pain away. But one thing for sure you and Charles are in my prayers, and Teddy will always hold a special place in my heart. All that matters is the Teddy is at peace and with all of our fur babies that have gone. Let's just hold each other close :hugging: here at SM as the family that we are. Many blessings.


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss April. I'm heartbroken after reading the posts. 
Praying for you and your family in this difficult time. Also praying for Teddy and may he rest in peace.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*April & Charles {this is a long one but it was on my heart to tell you this.}*

:heartear April & Charles :heart:,

*I am so sorry for your loss :crying 2:, and glad you came back here where you are supported and loved:heart::grouphug:. It is a great gift that you have given to warn others. * 

For quite some time now I have had a fear of that same scenario, right now we live primarily on our second floor, and we don't use our first floor very much where our doors are located too often. Baby doesn't ever use the stairs going down himself at all , he doesn't know how we never taught him, we didn't want him to know how to go down to the first floor. So thankfully we don't have the issue of open doors to worry about with him. But we will have to worry about this issue when we retire in several years to a one story house that we will need to have when we are a little older, we don't want to deal with stairs in our senior years. I dread having to deal with living on the same level as doors one day. 

*Just to agree with you and also testify how easily & quickly things could happen ,* here is an experience of a near miss that happened to me with a dog of mine many years ago. {I too have a precious lock of my first dog Kar's hair I keep it in an urn on my night stand next to my bed} she has been at the bridge for many years now. She was a medium size mixed breed dog and she had an* 'near'* experience similar to what happened when Teddy got out and _it happened in just the blink of an eye._ 

I was with my family at a rest stop on the highway in my parents station wagon, I was only about 19 years old. My dog kar was leashed , her leash was in my hand & she was sitting next to me on the back seat. We had just pulled in and come to a stop. A person in the front seat unexpectedly & quickly opened the front door of that car without giving any advance notice , and right at that very moment in an instant my Kar sprung over the seat, the leash slipped though my fingers and she leaped out_ in a flash _. She ran straight toward the busy highway. I was screaming like crazy for her to come back & she just ran & ran not listening to me... 

I was beside my self with panic & terror but thankfully my Mom had the presence of mind & idea to yell over and over "Kar do you want a cookie?" and thankfully Kar came running back & then I grabbed her & snatched her up into my arms. _But it could have turned out much differently. _This all happened in just one quick blink of an eye! And my family are all dog people have had dogs all of their lives, always leashed etc. Everyone in the car were cautious careful dog people and excellent pet parents, so yes this sort of thing can happen to _anyone_ so quickly just when you think things are under control. The person who opened the door was a loving, caring, careful dog person, I am a loving caring dog person. It just took a split second to open a door and it can happen to a perfect pet parent, to anybody, not just to you. 

Flash forward to today, my current dog Baby, only rides in a secured, zipped , enclosed pet carrier when riding in the car {Sleepy Pod}, I put the leash on immediately when removing him from it & grip it super tight. I wouldn't do it any other way as I know first hand how quickly they can bolt. In those days I had never seen anyone use a pet carrier, but nowadays we have so much more knowledge via the internet, & purchasing options for safe pet carriers, they are a great safety precaution. 

Eventually all dogs go to heaven & I hope someday to be back reunited with my Kar in heaven rayer:*and I hope and pray the same for you April & Charles & your fur babies one beautiful day at heavens bridge.* I'm not sure what your personal beliefs are, but coincidentally { I believe nothing is coincidental with God} I opened my email today and someone had sent me an email saying *'Dogs go to Heaven' *with the following scripture. I love hearing proof of Gods love for animals in the scriptures. After all he created them! _I believe it was no coincidence, and that I was meant to show you this scripture today. 

_*Psalms 36:6
Your righteousness is like the highest mountains, your justice like the great deep. You, Lord, preserve both people and animals.*

I find this scripture very comforting, and I hope you might find some comfort in it too. 
:heart:Love Sandy
{P.S. others may have different beliefs, these are just my personal beliefs, hopes & faith.}


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We are all family on SM and we love and laugh together but we also grieve for the loss of our family members. 
We prayed and tried to help as much as we could to bring Teddy home safe. 
We're all hurting and I'm sure crying as we read and respond to messages. 
We love you al.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Your message is beautiful. I think that the support we give each other from all over the country and world is amazing. Although miles and miles apart, we band together as if we're all next door to each other. What a great source of comfort knowing that we are there for each other in good times and bad.

I'm so sorry that Teddy couldn't be saved. However and as you said, he was brought home and you have your closure. I'm so glad you can have that peace of mind. I'm thinking of you and sending hugs and love.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Dear April, 
Words cannot express my deep sorrow over the loss of your sweet Teddy. I have been locked out of SM for a while now, but read about the search on FB. I want you to know how deeply your loss has affected me too. Since I met you in HH, I have known you to be the most loving and exacting in your care for all your Maltese. This was a horrible accident that neither you or Teddy deserved, but was God's will. It is still hard for me to type these words, but my precious Manny comes to lick my tears every time I think of you and Teddy. <3 Little boys are the most lovable and I hope your happy memories with Teddy will comfort you as you work through your grief. Please know your sorrow is shared and praying you find comfort in knowing how much others are thinking about and care for you. Hugs!
Carole,
Giovanni & Manny's Mom


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

April, I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers and my heart still breaks for you. Just can't imagine how much you must be hurting. There just are no words.....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

as you know life can change in an instant.. my thoughts and prayers are with you as you continue to morn the loss of Teddy. We do understand. I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

April, we love you and I am deeply sorry you and Charles had to experience this great loss. As you have said, this could have happened to anyone of us. Hugs from all of us.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you April.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - thank you for coming here just to let us know that you and Charles are trying to cope. We all love you and to all of us, Teddy was ours. We wouldn't have done any more or less if it was our own Maltese. Year after year, we see our SM family coming through for each other in times of sorrow and of joy. That bond is always there even if we're gone from SM and on FB. We're all linked for life. 

Your donation to AMAR touched our hearts so. With the dogs who have come in lately there's barely a one who doesn't have special medical needs so your donation will make far less fortunate than our pups healthier and happier. Thank you all who donated to the search fund where that money is coming from.

I am relieved that you did find Teddy so that you weren't going on forever wondering about him. I know that brought you some comfort. I do think that Teddy's experience may end up saving another pup's life in various ways. It has made each of us double check whether our dogs are safe from running out the door it's made me as a rescuer more aware of home checks I will do for potential families it will have taught others what to do if a dog is missing. 
We've had lessons like this before on SM -- years ago the pup who was in a minor accident and died because she wasn't in a safety harness or seat - after that, all of us no longer kept our dogs unrestrained in the car and have preached it ever since. And Tammy's Benny, being burned by the electric heating pad after his dental. We all check with our vets that they don't use those pads, but the circulating water ones instead. 
So I hope that Teddy will have some legacy of helping another dog stay safe.
Sending prayers and please keep in touch. We're all here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Continued prayers dear friend :wub:


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

April thank you for checking in. Tears are flowing as I'm writing this reply. We were all so hopeful for his safe return and it hit us all so hard to learn of the final outcome. I was consumed with the thought of little Teddy being lost and alone and being so far away that I could not to be able to physically help in the search. We are in the process of picking out a breeder for our next maltese. We have decided we want little boy this time and I told my husband I want to name him Teddy in memory of your Teddy. I'm so grateful you have some closure and were able to keep a lock of hair. God bless you and your family and wish many happy memories of your precious little boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dgauthier said:


> April thank you for checking in. Tears are flowing as I'm writing this reply. We were all so hopeful for his safe return and it hit us all so hard to learn of the final outcome. I was consumed with the thought of little Teddy being lost and alone and being so far away that I could not to be able to physically help in the search. We are in the process of picking out a breeder for our next maltese. *We have decided we want little boy this time and I told my husband I want to name him Teddy in memory of your Teddy.* I'm so grateful you have some closure and were able to keep a lock of hair. God bless you and your family and wish many happy memories of your precious little boy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beautiful tribute. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April, my heart has been breaking for you and Charles since this happened. I know the grief you must feel. Teddy is now flying high at the bridge. My mother always told me that God picks the best ones for His garden, and I know that's why He picked Teddy. Sending more prayers that God helps you find peace and comfort.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

April, I'm so very sorry for the loss of sweet, little Teddy. Sending hugs and prayers. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I can't even imagine what you are and will always be going through after this, but I'm glad you don't blame yourself. Even the worst things happen because they're meant to be, loss is awful, so tough. Chin up, that's what the little fluff would have wanted.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for reaching out April, my heart still breaks for you. It was wonderful to see so many people getting together and reaching out to help. Hugs & prayers for you & Charles.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Dearest April,
I am so so sorry for your loss.
I have been unable to login to post to SM since 2/28.
Finally doing so....I had to reach out to You!
I have tried and tried to let you know how heartbroken I am over this horrendous tragedy and the loss that you and Charles have endured.
My heart aches for you and the tears flow just from looking at Teddy's precious photo and remembering the love you poured out upon him to make him one of the happiest pups on earth.
Although your arms ache to hold him and to kiss his little face ...may you find peace in knowing he is a wonderful place surrounded by all of the other SM babies and members that have Gone Home before him.
We all mourn with you... and the support you received, and the family here that surrounded you is unmeasurable. Whether they were named or anonymous each and everyone surrounded you with our love and support. It was so touching to be a part of.
I'm so very sorry for the heartwrenching outcome ...
Rest in Peace Sweet Teddy.:wub:
We all loved you very much.
Big hugs April and Charles
May each day bring you peace and comfort.
I'll be praying for you.
XOXOXO


----------

